# Monark Tandem.....



## IngoMike (Feb 9, 2019)

On my local Craigslist....cool looking frame....I am trying to resist buying it......
https://monterey.craigslist.org/atq/d/pacific-grove-antique-tandem-monark-bike/6815841737.html


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 9, 2019)

I think this horn is where the $ is?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2019)

IngoMike said:


> I think this horn is where the $ is?
> View attachment 946432



Nah...looks 60's. Possibly Japanese.


----------

